# Altezza Euro Lights...or Black Out Paint?



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

I have been looking and looking for some Euro Altezza lights for a 1991 Nissan Sentra GXE and I have had no luck. SO I decided to go for Black-Out but only GTO makes em and they want 100$ complete. So I heard about a Black Out Paint that you can spray over the lights to have them appear black but still have light show through when on.

Can anyone find Clear Euro Lights.. for a 1991 Nissan Sentra GXE or the Black-Out Paint ? I have checked Checker Auto Parts, Pep Boys, and Auto Zone. 

Please HELP


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

they've only made altezza's for b14 sentras. (not your year)
no clue about the blackout paint...but that'll just lesson the visibility of the lights, and if you accidentally make it too dark, you could get ticketed by popo. have you seen one with the all red tail lights? it's just candy apple transparent model paint or something...looks very nice and clean.


----------

